# Cyperus Helferi emersed



## NeilW (23 Jan 2010)

Just thought I'd give Cyperus Helferi a go to grow emersed.  I know it usually needs CO2 to do well submerged but as its out in the air it shouldn't have any issues?  I was thinking of using an atomiser to keep the emersed part from drying out, do you think I need to do this or am I over-thinking?  Any tips?


----------



## ghostsword (25 Jan 2010)

Hi, the plant grows normally outside of the water, so you might not need an atomiser, although misting it once a day may make it look better. The light right above it might burn the leaves.


----------



## NeilW (25 Jan 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Hi, the plant grows normally outside of the water, so you might not need an atomiser, although misting it once a day may make it look better. The light right above it might burn the leaves.



Thanks for the advice      I'll get myself an atomiser then as its not really much effort to spray it every so often.  I'll keep an eye on the light too.


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Jan 2010)

lets us know how you get one, i am thinking of keeping this in my riparium.
The scape is looking great BTW


----------



## ghostsword (25 Jan 2010)

The scape looks so simple, unclutered and clean. Are those Crystal Red's I see on the rocks.


----------



## NeilW (25 Jan 2010)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> lets us know how you get one, i am thinking of keeping this in my riparium.
> The scape is looking great BTW



Cheers Aaron    I'll keep you posted either on this or my journal.



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> The scape looks so simple, unclutered and clean. Are those Crystal Red's I see on the rocks.



Thanks a lot, I'm glad you like it!  They are Crystal Reds indeed, I'm hoping to get some more higher grades soon when the weather gets warm enough to get them posted.  I'm also hoping to make this tank less cluttered with equipment this week; I've already got an external heater and glassware but I'm waiting for my new Eheim to come from Germany.  I'll put all the updates on my journal;
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=8152


----------



## ghostsword (25 Jan 2010)

Thanks, I will follow the journal. As I am starting to get into shrimps, it will be a good learning tool to follow your journal.

Thanks,
Luis


----------

